
Prospektor – Running customer validation on autopilot - adamloving
https://www.psl.com/feed-posts/the-tools-we-built-to-de-risk-startups-faster
======
axpence
Software is going more and more from "heavy code" to "no code" environments.
This is a cool project that seems to strike a middle ground. A true example of
how Software Engineers underestimate how powerful Spreadsheets + APIs can
be...

~~~
toomuchtodo
Does Excel run python yet? Pull in parts of VSCode and the ability to run
containers, a GitHub integration, something like Paw for request prototyping
and inspection, and you’ve got an incredibly powerful development environment
for non SWEs.

